
Reverse Proxy with HTTPS Without Opening Ports - bjoko
https://selfhostedhome.com/reverse-proxy-with-https-without-opening-ports/
======
xnyan
You can skip hosting your own local dns server by only allowing requests to
the reverse proxy from lan ips

